# Vtagentreboot.exe



## STARLINKK

I just noticed that this application is listed in my "Start up Menu".

Do you know what application this is related to and do I need it on my system?

I am running Windows 2000 Professional.


----------



## Shane

I think it might be bad...



> Description: VTAgentReboot.exe is located in a subfolder of "C:\Documents and Settings". Known file sizes on Windows XP are 143360 bytes (80% of all occurrence), 131072 bytes.
> The program has a visible window. There is no file information. The program starts upon Windows startup (see Registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders). It is not a Windows core file. VTAgentReboot.exe is able to record inputs. Therefore the technical security rating is 30% dangerous.


----------



## edifier

Looks like it's legit. Here are instructions to disable it.

http://www.geekradio.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&func=view&id=1559&catid=3


----------

